# who wants a 2.5T??



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

if you are seriously serious. if you can afford it, send me a pm with your phone number. i'll call you soon.

please, refrain if you want info, cause i cant give it.

again, this is if you want a turbo sOON, regardless of model year. from early 05.5 to late 10

so, money in hand, will to do so.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

why


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol.. i am looking for a team. the more people who want to do it, and can do it. the faster it will happen.

i just cant give much specifics, nor any kind of written comunication. it has to be oral, a secret...

the compnay wants to remain hidden, for now.


----------



## Golf_Gr (Mar 30, 2009)

just want to clarify that not all 2.5 engines are the same since you said no matter what year..unless the company you're talking about designs two diff kits..


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

there actually 4 diff 2.5's engines.

the BGP and BGQ which are the ones found on 2005.5 to 2008.5
then in 2008.5 VW started using CBTA and CBUA until the 2010

and those engines are all included.

btw, they are prolly going to use the old 2.0 (two point slow) on the new base mkvi and the same CBTA and CBUA on the SE mkiv.

the diff between fisrt and the later set of motors?? the newer engines are a lot "better"
even thou they are real similar, the newer engines are using a MAP mapping, they have different "teeths" on their chain set to help prevent the "skipping" that has taken place on the past. The ECU's are a HELL OF A LOT SMARTER.. thats why they are so hard to crack. the adaptation on the new siemmens ECU's is impressive to say the least. in short, VW corrected a lot of the issues found on the earlier versions, just like they did with the FSI and the TSI.


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> i just cant give much specifics, nor any kind of written comunication. it has to be oral, a secret...
> 
> the compnay wants to remain hidden, for now.


Gonna have to play the Devil's Advocate here. After reading that, one likely wouldn't want to commit to this with thousands of dollars in-hand. :sly:


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

was gonna say didn't the BGP have Variable Timing on the exhaust cam but not the intake and the newer ones have it on both sides or am I just pulling up internet rumor fodder from old threads


----------



## Golf_Gr (Mar 30, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> there actually 4 diff 2.5's engines.
> 
> the BGP and BGQ which are the ones found on 2005.5 to 2008.5
> then in 2008.5 VW started using CBTA and CBUA until the 2010
> ...


believe me i know most of this but like another member said without giving any info on what is going on any member that knows enough wont just hand over a few thousand


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

in terms of horses, how much per stage? and does it matter whether it is an auto or manual ?


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Hi, I'm the Prince of Timbuktu. Please send me your social security number and home address. I want to send you money Western Union. It's legit. Trust me.

Just busting the balls of the OP..


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

DriveVW4Life said:


> Hi, I'm the Prince of Timbuktu. Please send me your social security number and home address. I want to send you money Western Union. It's legit. Trust me.
> 
> Just busting the balls of the OP..


Which of my family members died?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol... i am not trying to bust balls, or to play anyone. i have never asked for money in any kind.

i am just doing this because the company wants to stay hidden. and they ask me to get more people.

anyways, kit is going to be entry level at 300whp. with room for more, WAY more.

if you ask me, what is the target of this kit? what is the aimed audience?

simple, is a kit for those who want THE best kit out there. best performance, best drive-ability.

no regrets. again. pm's and call only. cant say more.

edit:

-besides you wont be giving money today. and before you give a penny, you would have ALL the info at hand. I give you my word. 

honestly, this is a one time offer. the company in question wont do this twice, and a lot of people will regret it. i know so.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

is there a minimum number of persons to get this done???


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nah. its just that the kit is going to be made this way, with some components that will only be used once.

the comapny isnt even sure about doing a mass market kit. 

you, surely understand.... C2 hasnt even sold 30 kits. so, the market in the 2.5 isnt huge, cause people love to complain, but the moment you tell em, give me 2k for cams, they groan and moan.

so, thats why i am asking. cause if you let it go, it wont return to pick you up.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

im curious, pm me with info


----------



## FlyingIan (Sep 4, 2007)

Brabbit32 said:


> im curious, pm me with info


I'd like some info too.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

just wanted to know... I'm really curious but as I already have some components for my "kit" i dont know if I would benefit from this...

hope it gets done!!

BTW, is this a company currently catering to the VAG community???


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

obviously. lol.

they just want to remain hidden for the time being.

and honestly, i dont get why.

cause if they just said who they are, then BAM. everyone would jump in.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

hmmmm, I'm thinking of some suspects...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol.. thats great, but please... dont say any company at all.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

It's Unitronic

/thread


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol. thread?

i cant say yes or no.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> It's Unitronic
> 
> /thread


Noo way. OBX no doubt


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

send me info THYGREYT. I am interested. I hope it is affordable


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

pm sent


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

i smell eurojet


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

slomk5 said:


> i smell eurojet


Eurojet already announced that they are producing a kit about a month ago


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

you can follow eurojet's in facebook.


----------



## leszekr (May 4, 2009)

PM sent. Anymore details?


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

so what's the word. I haven't received any PM from you Thygreyt


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Yea any updates?


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Nightshift1983?*

Thygreyt and nightshift1983 are gonna open a shop together and they are looking for future customers who would be interested in nightshift's electric turbo kit.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol. 

i sopped doing business with nightshift. he asked too much. 

lol... 

anyways, nah dont worry. i made the thread in order to get awareness for a future project. 

there is a lot on the horizon for the 2.5. i have talked to many companies, and many of em are in development for the 2.5. it isnt "obssesive" but it is never stopping. so, lets just keep our hopes up, and lets keep on the waiting game. 

a LOT will happen. and soon there will be a lot of options for turbo or NA.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

Zurique said:


> Thygreyt and nightshift1983 are gonna open a shop together and they are looking for future customers who would be interested in nightshift's electric turbo kit.


 
OMG this makes perfect sense now!! :laugh::laugh::laugh: 
Unless....they are the same person....:sly:


----------

